# Nass RAW - 6/2/10



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2010)

Met up with o3jeff, woodcore, and Greg for a ride from the soccer fields today.  Unfortunately after not too long Jeff's rear hub locked up solid and he had to bail back to the car.  I hope you were able to make it back to the LBS before they closed Jeff.  Anyway, we rolled our typical soccer field loop>newish stuff over to stone>cut into the stunt trail from one of the side trails>over to the lollipop>upper dentist shelf>red dot back to stone rd>blue trail>widow maker>rob halford>back to soccer fields.  It came in at 9 miles on the nose and it felt like we kept a pretty good pace.

This was my first ride back on the HT after snapping the frame on my FS.  I definitely miss the FS, but I'll be back up to speed on the HT by next ride.  It still a pretty big bummer for me though...

Nice ride tonight guys!


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the tour guys. Felt awesome to get out so close to my last ride. That really helped. I would've been sucking wind otherwise, well, more than I was. Glad I can still keep up somewhat. Really enjoyed riding some areas that I haven't been in probably two years. I wolfed down 2 cheeseburgers when I got home. Time for bed....


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh, and sorry about the mechanical, Jeff, and thanks for the post-ride beer, WC! :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2010)

On a positive note, I was pumped to clear the tunxis rock garden tonight.  Definitely the cleanest I've ridden it, and I think the first time making it through on a HT! :beer:


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 2, 2010)

Great ride tonight for sure Gentleman!. :beer:

It felt great being back pedaling on my FS after a brief one ride hiatus to the HT none the less bvibert was in the exact opposite situation tonight and showed no sign of slowing down from the pace he's been setting this year. Nice job cleaning the Stone Road rock garden among other sections of trail.  

Despite only being out for a few rides this year kudos to Greg for hanging right in there for the whole loop and cleaning a bunch of the nasty climbs. Sorry about the mechanical Jeff, it happens to the best of us. Hope you found your way out OK and can get your bike fixed up soon. 

Here's the track from our ride...

http://www.crankfire.com/gps/track/8745/raw__2010-06-02


On a side note.... on my way home decided to head back on Rte 69 and just south of where the Hinman crosses had to stop to allow a Black Bear to cross the road no more than 50 feet in front of my vehicle! The bear was crossing the road too quickly to get a picture, none the less a beautiful looking animal!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 2, 2010)

Bummer about the hub Jeff! Nass hasn't been to nice to AZers bikes in the last week or so.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 3, 2010)

Was fun while it lasted. Dropped it off to the shop before they closed, they should be able to look at it today and hopefully it isn't out of use for too long.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> On a side note.... on my way home decided to head back on Rte 69 and just south of where the Hinman crosses had to stop to allow a Black Bear to cross the road no more than 50 feet in front of my vehicle! The bear was crossing the road too quickly to get a picture, none the less a beautiful looking animal!



Cool!  But better to run across it on the road in your car then in the woods on your bike.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Was fun while it lasted. Dropped it off to the shop before they closed, they should be able to look at it today and hopefully it isn't out of use for too long.



Those Shimano freehubs are replaceable, it shouldn't take them too long to fix it.  If it does end up taking a while you could always break out the HT for a few rides. 8)


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 3, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Those Shimano freehubs are replaceable, it shouldn't take them too long to fix it.  If it does end up taking a while you could always break out the HT for a few rides. 8)



I already bothered skidmarks on FB this morning! Suppose to take a peek at it this morning and let me know, if not we'll be rocking twin Rockhoppers! Just need to dig it out of the corner of the basement. I also have like a 1999 +/- Rockhopper(in anodized purple color) down there too(when aluminum frames were just becoming popular!) with like a 2" travel fork.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2010)

My legs are shot today for some reason.  It feels like it was my first ride of the season... :???:



o3jeff said:


> I already bothered skidmarks on FB this morning! Suppose to take a peek at it this morning and let me know, if not we'll be rocking twin Rockhoppers! Just need to dig it out of the corner of the basement. I also have like a 1999 +/- Rockhopper(in anodized purple color) down there too(when aluminum frames were just becoming popular!) with like a 2" travel fork.



Sick!


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2010)

I feel good, other than an overall feeling of exhaustion...


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 3, 2010)

I felt fine this morning, I only rode about 4 1/2 miles, but the last mile or so I had to keep my feet spinning since the bike turned itself into a fixed gear!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2010)

bvibert said:


> My legs are shot today for some reason.  It feels like it was my first ride of the season... :???:





Greg said:


> I feel good, other than an overall feeling of exhaustion...





o3jeff said:


> I felt fine this morning, I only rode about 4 1/2 miles, but the last mile or so I had to keep my feet spinning since the bike turned itself into a fixed gear!



I'm thinking it has to do with having to get up out of the saddle much more often riding the HT than I was used to on the FS.


----------



## severine (Jun 3, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm thinking it has to do with having to get up out of the saddle much more often riding the HT than I was used to on the FS.



Riding the FS has made you soft! Now you'll be a real man again!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 3, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm thinking it has to do with having to get up out of the saddle much more often riding the HT than I was used to on the FS.



It's not sounding like I will have to experience this first hand by digging out my HT, but if I do I am going to grab the gel seat off my dads bike. Sounds like the free hub/wheel/free something or other is bad on my bike and should be up and going soon.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 3, 2010)

I think we should do a HT only ride soon before you guys get your FS bikes back. We should also do it on a really technical ride.


----------



## rueler (Jun 3, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I think we should do a HT only ride soon before you guys get your FS bikes back. We should also do it on a really technical ride.



Miller's??


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 3, 2010)

rueler said:


> Miller's??



Just say when, dying to ride there (and hurt myself)


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 4, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Was fun while it lasted. Dropped it off to the shop before they closed, they should be able to look at it today and hopefully it isn't out of use for too long.



Bike will be done today!


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 4, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Bike will be done today!



Ride tomorrow?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 4, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Ride tomorrow?



Planning on getting out for an early ride, around 8 at Nass probably.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 4, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Planning on getting out for an early ride, around 8 at Nass probably.



Thinking 9'ish regardless hope too see you out there!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 5, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Thinking 9'ish regardless hope too see you out there!



I have lots to do today so figured I would get an early start. Plan on riding from the soccer fields to test my memory and see if I remember the trails there.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 5, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I have lots to do today so figured I would get an early start. Plan on riding from the soccer fields to test my memory and see if I remember the trails there.



Nevermind, not going to be able to make this.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 5, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I have lots to do today so figured I would get an early start. Plan on riding from the soccer fields to test my memory and see if I remember the trails there.





o3jeff said:


> Nevermind, not going to be able to make this.



Final update, did get out for about 8 miles out of the soccer fields


----------



## severine (Jun 5, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Final update, did get out for about 8 miles out of the soccer fields


Having a hard time making up your mind today?


----------

